# any one going to devils garden



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Is any one heading out to devils garden this weekend?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Most everyone is still hitting RYC. If Robert or I hit some money racing Sat, then we might roll out there Monday for the ATV race.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

ill be hitting ryc this weekend and next event i will be at devils to try it out, i think the whole group wants to check it out. green750 if you goto devils take a lot of pics and share with us!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

We're wanting to try DGMC, but will for sure be @ RYC for Trucks Gone Wild in November.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

hell yeah november is tgw i cant wait!!


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Well sorry I didn't take any pictures but it was fun. I entered into the atv race but missed it well I was pulling a friend out LOL I'M pretty sure I would have won there was only a few stock bikes and a mud pro 700. It's a very nice place but not much mud just alot of wet sand. Still had a great time and the 2 acer pond for swimming is awsome.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

RYC had some really good mud before the rain Sat. After that I hear it was mostly just water riding as well.


----------

